# SS Stripes on a cruze



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my dealer had one in the showroom, it was white with black stripes. It did not look bad at all!!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

what are SS stripes? and why would you put them on a non-ss cruze?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the big stripes that run down the hood and trunk is what im thinking of.. my dealer put them on one and blacked out emblems and added "special edition" emblems on sides of car.. lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...front-to-back stripes were called "skunk" stripes.

...front or rear wrap-around stripes were called "bumble-bee" stripes.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...front-to-back stripes were called "skunk" stripes.


Like these?
<------


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Yup that's what my dealer did to one. I don't think I would want that on Cruze . I do like it on the camaros though


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

I think if you have these on a car it better be able to deliver "SS" performance....
No model Cruze can do that lol...

Burt


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...front-to-back stripes were called "skunk" stripes.
> 
> ...front or rear wrap-around stripes were called "bumble-bee" stripes.


 Just hood and deck lid. Why put them on. Well to be different.Dont have to be fast to look good.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my '65 Formula-S Barracuda came with black skunk stripes...one big wide central stripe with two smaller side stripes (one on each side of the center stripe) from hood to trunk!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Where I'm from their called "racing" stripes.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Where I'm from their called "racing" stripes.


Racing stripes here are in your shorts wooops lol


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

ive never called them skunk stripes. they have always been called SS stripes here.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Recieved the stripes in the mail yesterday.Have to get the heat gun from work hope they go on decent


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> Recieved the stripes in the mail yesterday.Have to get the heat gun from work hope they go on decent


Hurry with the pictures!!!!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

should look like this:

Chevrolet Cruze Racing Stripe decal kit Chevy 3M | eBay


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i want to see soem pics to man


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of the front. Didnt put them on the back yet. Love the way it looks. Dont love the quality of the install lol. Hoping the little air bubbles evaporate.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> Here is a pic of the front. Didnt put them on the back yet. Love the way it looks. Dont love the quality of the install lol. Hoping the little air bubbles evaporate.


they will, its just like window tint.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Where I'm from their called "racing" stripes.


They're also called racing stripes in NJ, but they aren't on cars with 138hp. If anything, that's embarrassing.


----------



## igorgetz (Dec 18, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> They're also called racing stripes in NJ, but they aren't on cars with 138hp. If anything, that's embarrassing.


Remember--the torque is what you feel, and there's a neck snapping 148 ft lbs of that.


----------

